# Chaos lord equipment



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

i know this seems like a noob question, but i started WoC a couple months ago and i can think of tons of ways to equip my chaos lord but its either hes too suped up and hes like 500pts. or i dont think hes good enough and upgrade him... currently my lord looks like this

Chaos lord
halberd 
enchanted shield
crown of everlasting conquest
favour of the gods
and hes in a unit with banner of rage for frenzy 

so what do you guys think? and any suggestions?
what are your combinations?


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

First off, decide which you think is more important: the shield or the halberd.

Since you have the Crown, you may just want to opt for the added killing power.
Favor of the Gods, I can't agree with you more on. For a Lord in a 2k point army, it's just about a necessity, as is some resilience (Magic Resistance).

If you really wanted to trim back the points, you could just drop him to an Exalted Hero with just the Crown. You would save a lot of points, but at a considerable cost in performance with your character... while the rest of your army gets a little bulkier at the same time.

As is, it's not a bad setup. Decent defense and offense. Some Magic Resistance would help, or something to stave off a killing blow attack. Those are the big things you should start to worry about now. All you need is for a unit of Waywatchers to pop up right behind him...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

i agree wood elves are my main opponents so killing blow is a common annoyance but i forgot that halberd was 2 hands! to make him well protected im thinking of dropping the shield and giving him bronze armour of zhrakk i know nobody can use his ld but its only 1 point above my heroes so i dont really mind..


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I red your other post about the Bronze Armour of Zhrakk, and still think its a bad idea for the Lord. This post gave alot more info about why you wanted it  Give him Crimson Armour of Dargan instead, a few more points but by far better. Immune to killingblow still, but also immune to multiple wound effects like Treeman whack attacks and similar:wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

General Lord -

Diabolic Spleandour/Soporific Musk, Rending Sword/Sword of Striking (Hitting on 2's, wounding of 2's against most core troops)/Axe of Khorne, Crimson Armour of Dargan, Collar of Khorne/Golden Eye of Tzeentch/Necrotic Phylactery, Eye of the Gods, Mark of Khorne, Juggernaut, Shield.

For Khorne General, it's as expensive as they come, but hard as nails. You can lose 1 off your armour save, in return for joining a Mark of Nurgle Chaos Knight Unit with Banner of Rage, riding a Chaos Steed, and the Mark of Tzeentch - possibly a 5+ Ward Save, or even a 3+ Ward Save against shots hitting him.


----------



## rogthgar (Mar 25, 2009)

Well i think he needs a mark of some sort, Nurgle/Tzeench for more survivability, Khorne for killing power, Slaanesh to make him fearless. Also note that a Chaos Lords Ld is the only general choice short of special characters that will give any kind of Ld bonus to your Warriors and Knights.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Your lord is not mounted, can I assume that he is going to join a unit of foot sloggers?
that and your statement that you dont mind about the loss of leadership is making me feel forced to point out to you that the lord of khorne on a jugger that alot of people are suggesting might not be the best way to go.

firstly what is the difference between a lord and exalted disregarding the not cared about leadership?

well obviously there is the survivability, a byproduct of an extra wound and the added destruction a lord can dish.
In addition his lord level-ness and gifts/items limit will give you more choices and invariably more cost. 

Therefore I am going to point you in the direction of the Palanquin Exalted of nurgle.
Alot of people have laughed at me when this guy gets fielded but I think he is worth his points for many reasons.

1. cost, I am not a guy that spends 750+ pts of characters
2. Invariable the jugger lord/exalted gets baited OUT of my frenzied foot sloggers due to movement differences
3. It causes fear, this makes me immune to outnumbering by fear causers and also immune to terror bombs 
(granted juggers do to and the use of ItP negates this)
4. It has an impressive 6 POISENED attacks, which while not meeting the jugger is no slouch.

in terms of equipment my exalted general is obviously hindered by item limit:

Flail
SH
MoN
Palaquin
Collar of Khorne
Bronze Armour of Zhrakk
Favour of the Gods
Soporific Musk

(has option of destroying everything with the flail, or turtling with the sh, will cost 254 pts, which is about the cost of a naked lord of khorne)
if you lose the paly he goes down another 50

If you insist on a lord to join you foot sloggers then you gotta consider that you 350+ pt lord is not very manourverable
therefore I would take the helm of many eyes, and soporific musk to combat this...
HoME may make you stupid but at Ld9 shouldnt bother him...

If I misinterpreted the foot slogger stuff ignore most of above, (apart from maybe the advice to downgrade to exalted)
take vaz's advice but with the suggestion of diabolic splendour exchanged for Blood curdling roar.

this can do enough to panic off small units or dogs, or light cav...

food for thought


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bear in mind those 6 Attacks are Str 2, but are poisoned.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Indeed, and that pretty much gurantees that it will put out a wound...
str 2 will still hurt t3-4 it just takes more attacks, fine when you have 6.

I usually find against most infantry it does 2 wounds


----------

